
Scientist says researchers in immigrant-friendly nations can't use his software - xnyhps
http://news.sciencemag.org/europe/2015/09/scientist-revokes-software-license-protest-immigration-friendly-policies
======
piqufoh
He blocked users in the US for some other inane reason a year or so ago.
Treefinder (the software in question) hasn't been updated for several years
and has been surpassed by other (better) tools, anyone still using it would be
doing so out of habit rather than it providing any insightful edge.

It seems Jobb is ignorant and racist, and this article has no tangible
scientific angle - it's just stirring up controversy.

~~~
spacecowboy_lon
It's also totally unenforceable as it violates EU Law and German Law

------
meeper16
I wonder how close his gene sequences are in relation to Hitlers. His
TreeFinder tool might need an update.

